# What Do You Think?



## hellojello25

So I’ve done this twice before already. I know to get the pink dye tests. My period is a day or two late, and we did have an ooops, so I send out my husband and I tell him “Only buy pink dye tests. Do not buy blue dye. Never buy blue dye. Only pink.”

And he comes back with blue dye. So now I’m sitting here wondering if it’s positive or an evap. I can’t go out until later to get the pink dye ones, so I’m wondering what you all think. This pic was taken within the 10 minute timeframe it specifies on the box.


----------



## kittiecat

Hard to tell fully as the photo is showing a bit fuzzy on my phone but I think I can see a second line.,


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I think I see a faint line but really don't trust blue dyes. Good luck with your next test :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye but I would test again with a pink dye. Good luck :)


----------

